# stihl 026 problem



## natej3 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have an older stihl 026 (great saw). I accidentally left gas in it for about 9 months and now it won't start. I put a new carb kit on, but it still wouldn't get going. I was getting terrible compression, so a quick look at the cylinder and piston showed that both were terribly scorched (apparently the cylinder head had become loose and air was introduced directly into the cylinder). I have replaced the piston and cylinder, but it still won't start. I have noticed that when I pull the cord, gas shoots out the bottom of the saw. I can't see any obvious leaks in the lines, but they are all black, so it is hard to tell. What is the most likely site of the leak? Thanks


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

I think the most likely leak is the fuel lines. I had a stihl blower today that would not start and the carb and fuel tank were covered in dirt and oil. Cleaned everything and could not see any holes. Pulled the fuel lines and found a tiny split in one of them. Primer bulb looked ok ended up blowing air into the line and found another pin hole in the primer bulb.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

bad crank seals


----------



## natej3 (Nov 16, 2009)

*more info*

I just pulled the new cylinder off the crankcase to look at the seals. The crankcase was full of gas, but none of it was leaking out of the case. When I pull the cord repeatedly, gas really seems to leak out the bottom from somewhere, but I can't find where. In addition, I can't get the saw to start, despite having good spark at the plug.


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

rotti1968 mentioned crank seals not cylinder base gasket. Pressure test it.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

you can not determine if crank seals are bad just by looking at them, you need to pressure and vacuum test the unit to see if they leak. I would also question why the crankcase is full of fuel. Do you have a carburetor issue where there is fuel just dumping out of the carb un-metered . Also do you have good spark ?


----------



## natej3 (Nov 16, 2009)

*reply to carb/spark questions*

I do have spark. As for the carburetor, I had turned up the idle setting prior to my other repairs, so it is possible. I have since turned down the idle. I will probably need to remove the cylinder to pump the gas out of the crankcase before it starts again, but that might be the ticket.
Thanks,
Nate


----------



## natej3 (Nov 16, 2009)

*more info*

I pumped all of the extra gas out of the crankcase, replaced the cylinder, and the saw fired up quite nicely (actually, it was the easiest time I have had starting the saw in a year). The saw then ran on idle for about 30 seconds and stopped. I got it to pop a couple more times, but it really never ran consistently again. One thing I did notice was that when I put on the new carb kit, (walbro) I noticed that there were multiple versions of the gasket (not the diaphram nor the gasket to the diaphram, rather the other gasket on the opposite side of the carb). I used the gasket that most closely resembled the old gasket, but they were not completely identical. I don't know if that could be causing the problem. At any rate, the saw still seems to throw out a lot of gas when I pull the string.
Thanks,
Nate


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

you have something going on with that carburetor. the metering arm is out of adjustment, or the needle is sticking or something of that nature.


----------

